# multiple subs



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going to run a Denon 5.1 system in a room thats 25x15 dedecated HT I want to wire multiple subs how do I do this?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

a y adapter from the subwoofer output of your receiver will be fine.

btw, what's your receiver? or is that an HTIB?


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

my reciever is Denon av3800 I believe I will have to check I have it packed away until theater is done so y cable to other sub?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can use a RCA Y adaptor from the reciever and feed each sub, or if the sub has a RCA line out, you can run a cable from the receiver to the first subs RCA line in, and run a cable from the line out on the first sub to the line in on the second sub. Either way will work.


----------

